# SC-Husband threatening to shoot Golden Ret. and Ylw. Lab



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

﻿ 
Carolina Mom has contacted all the SC Golden Rescues. Got a reply from Foothills this a.m., they are working on the Golden. No mention of the lab. 
I emld a friend of mine on Lab Forum hoping she might know someone to save Yellow Lab.


*
Look at these beautiful dogs! SHOOT THEM? HUH? 
Contact: Patricia Bagel at [email protected]

]Hi all, 

Can you please help to blast this message (below) regarding "Bailey" and "Brett" - two wonderfully beautiful dogs in need of a new home ASAP! Apparently, the husband is threatening to shoot these kids if his wife (Patricia) does not find them a new home! She is understandably very upset. (Copied on this msg.)


Look at these gorgeous dogs....the yellow lab looks purebred and the 
Chessie, to me, looks a lot more PB Golden Retriever! Wrong coloring for a Chessie. 


Looks like a PB Golden to me. 

Looks like a PB Lab 
Contact: Patricia Bagel at [email protected] 


Thanks everyone!!

I just got a call from a lady who needs to find a home for her 2 dogs as she has 2 small children and lost her job. This husband is threatening to shoot the dogs if she can't find them a home.

Her name is Patricia Bagel and her email address is [email protected].

The dogs are Bailey, a yellow lab, spayed approx 7 years old. She has chronic ear infections which they can't afford to treat. She is great with children and other dogs and is trained. Next dog is Brett, female Chesapeake Bay retriever (LOOKS LIKE A GOLDEN TO ME!) approx 4 years old, spayed also great with children and other dogs. Please cross and if anyone can help, you can contact Patricia at the above email address. The lady was very upset at having to re-home her dogs. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi all, 

Can you please help to blast this message (below) regarding "Bailey" and "Brett" - two wonderfully beautiful dogs in need of a new home ASAP! Apparently, the husband is threatening to shoot these kids if his wife (Patricia) does not find them a new home! She is understandably very upset. (Copied on this msg.)

Look at these gorgeous dogs....the yellow lab look purebred and the Chessie, to me, looks a lot more Golden Retriever! 


Contact: Patricia Bagel at [email protected] 

Thanks everyone!!



I just got a call from a lady who needs to find a home for her 2 dogs as she has 2 small children and lost her job. This husband is threatening to shoot the dogs if she can't find them a home.

Her name is Patricia Bagel and her email address is [email protected].

The dogs are Bailey, a yellow lab, spayed approx 7 years old. She has chronic ear infections which they can't afford to treat. She is great with children and other dogs and is trained. Next dog is Brett, female chesapeek retriever approx 4 years old, spayed also great with children and other dogs. Please cross and if anyone can help, you can contact Patricia at the above email address. The lady was very upset at having to re-home her dogs.


Crystal Hartman
Hickory, NC*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope they get out of there soon! How in the world could anyone mistake that golden for a chessie?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor babies. SO hope they can get out of there pronto. My words are not appropriate for what I think of that situation.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats one husband who would be looking for a new home too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I know*

In my opinion, Bailey sure is a Golden Ret. and Brett, is a yellow lab.
I hope both of these girls find rescue! or adopters!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Do we know the back story? and sorry if he is willing to kill animals I'd be worried about the wife as well. And last I checked killing animals was against the law - I'd report him. If anything happens to them at least they have a police report.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

E-mailed Patricia just now. I am scheduled to assist w/ a transport this Saturday (?) from Augusta, GA, to Columbia, SC. Let me know if I can help w/ Bailey or Brett.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Is this email from a reliable source and likely real?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think*

Yes, I think this is real.
I emld. a Lab Rescue for the Lab, but they said they can't take them from the owner, but if they bring her to a shelter, they might be able to get.

Low Country is trying to get the Golden Ret. I heard.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Domestic abusers nearly always abuse the animals first. A look at that golden/chessie's eyes tells you volumes. 
Does anyone know if the police have intervened? There may not be time to waste to save the entire family.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

This simply breaks my heart. I would also put the word out on Facebook and any other vehicle to get the word out to people in your area. I am really sorry to hear that you are faced with such a terrible situation. 

AND if he were my husband, I would have the dog take the man out and shoot him. Unbelievable! I don't think he deserves to have the love of a golden; or any loving pet for that matter.


----------



## saltydogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue emailed Patricia yesterday about the golden but as of yet have not heard back from her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

Contact Lil. Her username here is Robin'sEgg or something similar. She's also on FB. The other person in SC who rescues labs is Wild Heir. I'm not sure if you will get a response from her as quickly though.

I sent Lil a link to this thread.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil's group cannot help...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just received the following response to my e-mail offer of assistance from Patricia: 

"Thanks for your email I have someone coming tomorrow to come get the dogs I appreciate your help"


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Just received the following response to my e-mail offer of assistance from Patricia:
> 
> "Thanks for your email I have someone coming tomorrow to come get the dogs I appreciate your help"


Thank you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1*

Jealous1

Thanks for telling us Patricia said she has someone coming for the dogs.
Did she say who it is?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

That makes me sick.... What I would like to do that "husband"!!!!!:samurail::slap:


I hope those sweet dogs find a loving home....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

_Did she say who it is?_ 

Nothing other than what I posted above. I'm just glad she found someone to get them out of that house and keeping fingers and toes crossed that it's a rescue or a good home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

Thanks! Hoping it's a rescue or a great home, too!!


----------

